# 2?'s about UCLA



## tjcraig7 (Jan 18, 2008)

So I'm thinking about applying to UCLA for Fall 09. But I'm an editor and want to be an editor. Should I apply as a cinematographer, because I've done some cinematography, or as an editor to a cinematography program?

Also, I'm a little confused about the GPA + GRE policy. Because I have a 3.0 for the last two years and for the last 90 units , but not for my entire collegiate career (which has spanned half a decade). So do I have to take the GRE? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, i'm a grad in the UCLA program, and i'm a little confused by your question. If you are already an editor, what are you looking to get out of film school? More experience/ training in editing? If so, i can tell you that the UCLA program is very intensive and focuses on writing and directing (even cinematographers have to write/direct their first year). You'll do plenty of editing if you want to, and there are great editing instructors, but its definitely not the central focus of the program, and you will be spending a lot of time doing other things.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Ard23,
Sorry to confuse. I'm in the editing emphasis in the undergrad film program at Cal State Northridge. I've worked as an editor paid/unpaid for about a year and I'm pretty sure I want to pursue editing as a career. So I'm looking to get an MFA to help me get in contact with more people and to eventually get a better job and hopefully learn a lot and make a lot of films/friends along the way. I like that UCLA is so intensive and I'm into every aspect of making film, so I think thats what I want. 

But my real, original question is:
If I apply to the UCLA Grad- Cinematographer's program should I apply listing my editing accomplishments, writing the essays as an editor (which I have more credits and what I truly want to do), or as a cinematographer(which I also want to do in school but not as a career)? 

Essentially, can an editor get into the cinematographer's program?    
Also do you if I have to take the GRE? I have a 3.0 for the last two years, and the last 60 units but not my whole college career. I'm taking it anyways but just good to know.
Thanks!


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 19, 2008)

Got it. While I would list your editing accomplishments and mention your love for editing, you should definitely "spin" it into discussing a larger love of storytelling/filmmaking. If you say off the bat that you want to be an editor you won't get very far in the application process. They are looking for people passionate about pursuing their dreams of becoming cinematographers (or directors).

Also you may want to consider applying to the directing program instead. Directors are allowed to "double-track" and get cinematography degrees as well, but it doesn't work the other way around. Either way, definitely convince them that you want to be a cinematographer, don't define yourself as an "editor."

Not sure about the GRE. I didn't think it was required, but my four year GPA was over 3.0 so I didn't look into it. That question could be answered by contacting the admissions office and asking them. Even if it is required for you I can't imagine that will weigh it much in their admissions decision.


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great answer Ard23,
Exactly what I was looking to find out, thanks! About the advice on applying for the director's program: 
What are the differences between the Directing and Cinematography programs? Is Directing admissions more competitive? I know they're both super competitive anyways. Oh by the way congrats on getting in there (or graduating).  
Anyways thanks for the info Ard23!


----------



## Ard23 (Jan 19, 2008)

They take 3 cinematographers and 18 directors each year. I think they get around 700 or 800 applications for both programs combined. My feeling is that the cinematography program is statistically a little easier to get into.

The two programs are identical during the first year. Both tracks take the same classes, and have to direct two films and DP two films. After that, the directors take separate directing classes in prep for their second year films (and eventually thesis films) while the cinematographers have to take their own classes plus DP as many films as possible. You can definitely graduate the cinematography program in 3 years, though getting out of the directing program in less than 3.5 or 4 years is pretty tough to do. If you're not totally gung ho about writing and directing, you can do the DP program and still have a full year of directing instruction. But in order to graduate the cinematography program you have to DP a certain number of fellow student's films (which isn't hard to do, the ratio of directors to DPs is in your favor).


----------



## tjcraig7 (Jan 19, 2008)

3/1000?
...So your saying there's a chance, 
I might as well buy up a bunch of lottery tickets while on my way to send out my app. At least the odds are better.  
Son of a beach ball that is tough. 
So I heard that the director's have a hard time financing their films, is there truth to that?


----------

